# Puppies



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

This thread is still alive?

Really?

One side saying don't worry, one side saying they're going to dump Natura, and 255 posts of getting nowhere. Lets agree to disagree and talk about something else!

Like... puppies.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

And what exactly do you have to say about puppies Linsey?!?!?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> And what exactly do you have to say about puppies Linsey?!?!?


When do I ever have anything to say about puppies?
Well they're cute, cuddly, warm, sweet, and merle......


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> . Lets agree to disagree and talk about something else!
> 
> Like... puppies.


i can agree to that. i love puppies:smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

CorgiPaws said:


> *merle*......


Keyword. What exactly is Merle????


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> Keyword. What exactly is Merle????


Zailey.:biggrin:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Ok, I've read enough, I just have to ask. Linsey, are you getting a great dane puppy? And if so, when?? Pictures?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Okay everyone...all together now:

"AWWWWWW!!!!!" :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Congrats on the new girl!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I find it funny that this thread makes absolutely NO sense. :tongue:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

What a joke. Nice the posts were moved without reason or warning. Now this thread makes absolutely no sense except we know Linsey may be getting a puppy

WTF?????


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What the heck!?
Where did the pic. of your little girl go?

I agree...to someone just coming on, this thread looks like we are a bunch of loonies! LOL....:tongue:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

saraj2878 said:


> What the heck!?
> Where did the pic. of your little girl go?


What pic? there was no pic.

You sure you're not losing it over there....:tongue:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> What pic? there was no pic.


Well there should be a pic damnit....!?!?!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh, there WAS a pic!!! :biggrin::biggrin:
How could I forget that cute little mushy face!!?? :biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Just got here. I don't get it... Ya loonies! :biggrin:

Are you getting a puppy or not, Linsey? 'Cuz I'm starting to get the shakes from no new puppy pics on this forum for a while (*ahem* Sara...).


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I *think* this may be the puppy she is getting :tongue:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Just got here. I don't get it... Ya loonies! :biggrin:
> 
> Are you getting a puppy or not, Linsey? 'Cuz I'm starting to get the shakes from no new puppy pics on this forum for a while (*ahem* Sara...).


Oh sure, our new puppy pics weren't enough for ya huh?? :tongue:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Holy crap! What a cutie! How old is that little bugger?


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> Oh sure, our new puppy pics weren't enough for ya huh?? :tongue:


That felt like AGES ago! I have an addiction.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Ania's Mommy said:


> That felt like AGES ago! I have an addiction.


We're waiting on new pics :frown:

Just wait til we get her... you'll get tired of all of the new pics


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> 'Cuz I'm starting to get the shakes from no new puppy pics on this forum for a while (*ahem* Sara...).


I know, I know....LOL....:tongue: I need to post some new pics. real soon. He's getting so big. At 12 weeks he weighs 30 pounds! Ekkk! :biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Or I'll be even worse... Once you start feeding the beast....


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> I *think* this may be the puppy she is getting :tongue:



YUP!! That's the one! :biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Alright, Alright.... 


















Meet Zailey (or should it be Zailee?!)
This little lady walked into my life in a most unexpected way, and I'm excited to bring her home August 27th. 


Our living situation changed, and while I love all the animals I have ever had, Champ is living with my father in law, and they are so bonded, he asked me if he could adopt him. I have let him go, and though I still see him all the time, he is happier, and I can tell. 
Grissom has not been happy in a multiple dog home (or the apartment, or at daycare....) but thanks to Rannmiller, he is going to Reno to be spoiled and loved as a single dog, where he will be much happier and content. 
After four months of trying desperately to bond with Chesney, I put her up for adoption, and weeded through potential homes for two weeks before finding her perfect match, and she is the happiest dog ever. Since she's local, her owner is going to bring her to daycare at my facility often, and I will still get to be a part of her life. 

Annie, of course, is still here with us, and happy with our lifestyle and living situation. 

Now, I was worried about what other people might think, or how it might look, and I do not want this thread to become a debate about ethics, because no one knows the entire situation quite like I do. I feel that I did right by my dogs, and seeing how HAPPY they are, and how much happiness they give to their new homes, there is not one single part of me that would be justified in feeling bad for the decisions we've made. Keeping them in a situation they are not entirely happy with would not make me a better owner than giving them to trustworthy people where they are HAPPY.


That being said, I did not go looking for a second dog, though I've been talking to Natalie and Jon about danes for a while, and was in the process of looking for a breeder to potentially get a puppy as I feel a Dane would be very compatable with Annie, my living arrangement, and my job(me.. a single dog home... I think NOT!) to be a companion for Annie, as well as my husband and myself. 

Through my line of work, This little girl almost literally fell into my lap.A woman adopted a dane, not knowing she was pregnant, and has no idea what she's doing with 7 puppies. I was contacted to help find homes for them, and you can see where that went. 
She will be coming home at 6 weeks, despite my attempts to convince her 8 is better... she's not going for it. I'm not actually PAYING anything for this puppy, so I don't feel bad about "supporting" poor ethics. 
I did convince her to at least wean the puppies on canidae and not the puppy chow she was planning on, though! 

So, as afraid as I was about what conclusions people would jump to, that is what is going on. That's what's happened, and I feel pretty darn good about it. I'm going to be going to visit Zailey multiple times a week, so I'm sure I'll be posting plenty of pictures in the next five weeks.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Holy crap! What a cutie! How old is that little bugger?


I took those when I went to meet her this morning, she is nine days old as of now, so obviously not home yet. 
I get to go see her multiple times a week, so I'm sure I'l post pictures.. ohh.. three or four times a week. :tongue: Her eyes were not open yet, and she's itty bitty, so I'm excited to literally get to watch her grow. I'm going to see her mondays, wednesdays, and fridays at least, and then one day during weekends. :biggrin:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

How funny we went and saw our new one at 9 days old as well :wink:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I think that your actions show how selfless you are. I know that you loved your little fur family. So I'm sure the decision to re-home them was not one to be taken lightly. I think you deserve a lot of credit in recognizing that your doggies could be much happier in a different situation and realizing that, perhaps, that situation was not with you. 

Champ! I can't believe it! When you took him in, he had real male aggression problems. To the point of possibly being dangerous. And through your dedication to working with him, he has worked through his issues and "chose" to live with.... a man! What a complete about-face! You have a lot to be proud of. 

Now about that new little Dane: I expect lots of pic updates. That goes for you too, Jon & Natalie. I just can't believe that Danes are ever that small. Are you sure those aren't photo shoped?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

It's really hard to believe. I know I'll be blown away in 3 1/2 weeks when we pick her up and she's ~20-25lbs. Akasha was only 8 1/2lbs at 8 weeks...


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Ania's Mommy said:


> I think that your actions show how selfless you are. I know that you loved your little fur family. So I'm sure the decision to re-home them was not one to be taken lightly. I think you deserve a lot of credit in recognizing that your doggies could be much happier in a different situation and realizing that, perhaps, that situation was not with you.
> 
> Champ! I can't believe it! When you took him in, he had real male aggression problems. To the point of possibly being dangerous. And through your dedication to working with him, he has worked through his issues and "chose" to live with.... a man! What a complete about-face! You have a lot to be proud of.
> 
> Now about that new little Dane: I expect lots of pic updates. That goes for you too, Jon & Natalie. I just can't believe that Danes are ever that small. Are you sure those aren't photo shoped?


I already gave you a "thanks" but.. I wanted to give another. I struggled with this decision for over two months, and held onto them MOSTLY because I was afraid of what everyone (here, at work, my family, etc.) would think, and it just wasn't fair to them. It's so reassuring that other people DO understand that I did it FOR them. 

Champ is doing AMAZING. My husband's dad is a realator in Vegas, and he takes Champ along with him to show homes, and they go out to lake mead at least once a week, they go EVERYWHERE together. It's so good to see him this happy. I love him so much, and i still get to be part of his life, and he gets to be happy! everyone wins!

Ohh you'll be seeing a lot of her! She's an absolute doll! And now y'all have TWO dane babies to watch grow up together! :biggrin: And Natalie and Jon might be headed this way in September, and I think some Dane puppy playdate photos are in order!!!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> And Natalie and Jon might be headed this way in September, and I think some Dane puppy playdate photos are in order!!!


I'll be waaaiiiiittt-ing!!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I just read the posts! Its such a hard decision to make when rehoming dogs that you are so fond of and love. But you have rehomed them to family and people you know which is such a nice way of being able to rehome your pups. You didnt list them on craigslist, drop them at a shelter! You know who you have given your pups to and you trust who you gave them to! Thats a good thing!:smile:
The pups are doing well and you are happy with the outcome all the way around! So it was a win ~win situation! Kudos to you for not doing the evil craiglist and you found your pups wonderful homes that you and they are happy with!:smile: And you can visit them and they can visit you! Nice!:smile:
The new pup is adorable! And the name is cute also!:biggrin:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Normally I would be one of the first people to spout off about how on earth could anyone ever give up their dogs. However, after reading your posts over the past year it is so obvious that you adore and love your dogs and go far beyond what most owners would be prepared to do to ensure your dogs lead a healthy and fulfilled life. 
So, for you to even consider rehoming your pups must have been a heartwrenching but well thoughtout decision. Most of all it was a very unselfish decision, realising your pups were unhappy and being prepared to put your feelings aside to ensure they live out the rest of their lives in happiness.
Congrats on the new pup, I love her colouring. 
She doesn't realise how lucky she is........


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Awwwwah... *snuggles CorgiPaws* I know how hard it is to have to find homes for your family members so they can be happy. I had to rehome two cats for that reason, one because she was totally an only cat that just wanted all the attention in the world and not to be messed with by the other cats, the other one because she was declawed and small, constantly being attacked by my large, fully clawed cat. They'd get into screaming brawls at all hours of the night. I think I cried every time I had someone call and ask me about Bleach when I was looking for a home for her, because I felt so bad that I couldn't provide her with what she needed.

Now I'm faced with the decision of keeping Kuso or finding him a better home. I mean, I really want to keep him, but now I'll be living by myself, and having to take three dogs on a walk at the same time isn't an easy feat, considering two are pulling dogs, and one is just so stubborn that he's worse at pulling no matter what I try! I dunno if I will, though, because I love Kuso, and I know he's happy being here with me and the Sibes, but it's just hard, and the thought has crossed my mind numerous times. And if I DO rehome him, I'll probably beg my mum to let my dad have a dog. It was passed over a couple of times in talks recently, because my parents REALLY want me to get rid of my dogs, which I VEHEMENTLY told them I'm not gonna do. "Well, you'll see, when you end up dropping them off on the doorstep of the animal shelter." -.- That made me sooooo mad. I'd rather live in my car.

Congrats on the new puppy, though! Bet that is totally exciting! And when's Grissom coming to Reno so I can meet him?!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

xxshaelxx said:


> Congrats on the new puppy, though! Bet that is totally exciting! And when's Grissom coming to Reno so I can meet him?!


Just need to work out some details with Rachel, is all. 

What's funny... is it WASN'T hard to find homes, not at all, mostly because I wasn't really looking. They all just kind of fell into my lap. I mean, I knew it needed to be done- for their sake- but I honestly was not to th point that I could deal with searching or looking for homes for them, out of selfishness. 

My father-in-law "dog sits" champ and griss (who have been in Vegas with my husband) when he comes up to visit... and he pretty much said he loves him too much to take him in every weekend, and then give him back, and asked if he could just keep him there with him full time. 

Rann was going to dogsit Grissom for me while we're between houses, and then she has a good friend who wants to give him a shot. Should that not work out, we'll be bringing him back to us, but all I can say is it feels right... and I wasn't even looking for that one, either. Go figure. 

I am a believer that most things that SHOULD happen have a window present itself, and it's up to us to either take it, or leave it. A window opened up for each of them, and I had to make the decision to let them go and be happy. 

Gah, sorry, I'm over-explaining because I still have to remind MYSELF that I did the right thing with them. 

I can not wait to get off work and go see Zailey again today! I didn't hardly sleep last night at all, and kept telling Annie over and over that she'd have a new sister, one that will play with her. Oddly, I really think she understands. AWhhh, Annie and Zailey. My life is amazing.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

AHHHHH puppy cuteness *squeals*


----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

I love Danes! Hope to own at least one some day. :smile:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Spaz said:


> I love Danes! Hope to own at least one some day. :smile:


Haha... we're starting with just one....:wink:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Danes are like oreo's or potato chips...you can't have just one!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

NO they're not.... I don't like oreos... or potato chips. :tongue:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Well...I guess for you they are like cucumbers...you cannot have just one piece of cucumber :tongue:


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Congrats Linsey!!!!

I hope everything works out well for you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Danes are like oreo's or potato chips...you can't have just one!


LOL! :biggrin:
This is how I am beginning to feel about Black Russian Terriers! A female would sure fit right in!! Nothing wrong with having 2 black furry horses running around the house....LOL. The more the merrier, right??! :biggrin:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Amanda and I are very excited to finally meet Mr. Griss in person, he's like a little celebrity to us :biggrin:

And I've always loved corgis so I don't mind taking in the fuzzbutt at all, he'll be well-loved and spoiled no matter where he ends up in the end, but I honestly believe he will be a perfect match for my friend and her bf who have no other dogs, just a cat, and love corgis but don't want a dog that's too demanding. They also love the idea of raw feeding so he'll be set! 

Anyway, I'm really excited for more pics of Zailey too! I love that we have two merle Danes growing up on the forum at the same time :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats & Best Wishes! It's so nice to see everyone happy!


----------

